# Reward toy



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What is your favorite? 

Nikon likes to fetch and tug, so something that has a ball or Kong and some way to tug would be good. I'm thinking maybe a new Kong Wubba? We've tugged a LOT on that and it seems to be holding up. 

Has anyone used these? He always tries to get me to tug his Kong but I can't b/c there's nothing to hold onto.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I like to use the Gappay Ball on a string, all my dogs go nuts for it...


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I've not used that, but you could always tie a rope through the kong. 
I use my tug that I use in Schutzhund or a ball on a rope. Eris looooooves a ball!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I like to use the Gappay Ball on a string, all my dogs go nuts for it...


I use that for SchH but right now it is *too* much for agility. It comes out for speed and drive but if I have it out when first training a new skill or obstacle he is a little over the top.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a kong that comes with a rope. It's orange in color.

Also, I think Elitek9 can put looping handles on any kong you buy from them.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Lies, I have the same problem with India and balls--it puts her a bit over the top.

I have a new class starting in a couple of weeks, so I need to decide what's going in the training ball. Maybe a ball on a rope wouldn't seem so much like a ball to her (we play two-ball with a Chuck-it and she OBSESSES over the ball). 

She carries a Kong around the house a lot, so maybe a Kong on a rope.

And treats!

You can never have too many rewards in your training bag, right? 

~Kristin


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

we had a wubba and Ecco loved it. she loved it so much that she destroyed it. No really good for sharp little puppy teeth.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jason L said:


> There is a kong that comes with a rope. It's orange in color.
> 
> Also, I think Elitek9 can put looping handles on any kong you buy from them.


That would work good. We've gone through multiple of the Kongs on the rope and many Gappay balls, he rips them right off almost instantly.

I may try a Wubba if it doesn't come apart right away. He outs squishier stuff better which would be a plus to keep things moving in training.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the medium size Hard Core fire hose tugs. They have the bungee handle, fit in a pocket and are very tough. Kahlua is a super hard tugger (I can lift her off the ground while she is holding it and hers last for a very long time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We have a few of the Gappay balls, Stark will work for them but I like using his Wubba for more drive (he's pretty laid back so I *WANT* that crazziness), he is a big tugger so anything he can grip and I can pull works for us. I just got this new jute tug that he loves too, I am liking it as well - that is the one I have to becareful with because as soon as he sees that, his drive goes through the roof.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the fire hose on the bungee... am not a great throw so a ball goes all over for me

Clean Run: Bungee Bar Tug Dog Toy

And we play fetch all the time with two of these "milkers"... may try one with a handle
Our World Famous Udder Tugs : Dog Toys : Bestbullysticks : Helpingudders.com

I think the Wubba sounds like a good choice for me too... will have to check them out


----------

